# 2 craftsman machines down



## Windowgoblin (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a craftsman 3100 with a tuff torque hydro and it’s slipping, changed oil, added drain plugs and it worked great for 10 minutes then will hardly move. Other one is a dgt6000,it was working great too but starting slipping a little so I changed oil in it it too,20w50 and purged it for 2 days and still won’t move, is there anything I missed or could it be stuck relief valve?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Windowgoblin,

There a quite a few u-tube videos on the internet covering this subject. You might as well start reviewing them, prepare yourself for repairs.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Taryl does a good one and actually injects his humor in it. he acts goofy at times but he knows his stuff with Tuff Torque Hydro's.


----------

